# Easson 12B on a PM 1340 or 1440?



## Alan H. (Feb 1, 2017)

I will be ordering an Easson 12B DRO from QMT for installation on my PM1340GT.  

I am looking for some "go-by" photos and/or insights on installation of a DRO on a 1340.  Of course I have seen some here on the forum already but none on the Easson 12B.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 1, 2017)

I just uncrated my 1340 with that system installed by QMT. I'm not up and operational yet but I'll get some shots and send them along if you like.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 1, 2017)

MonkMan said:


> I just uncrated my 1340 with that system installed by QMT. I'm not up and operational yet but I'll get some shots and send them along if you like.


I'd like that very much and would appreciate you showing us what you acquired!  

Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 3, 2017)

Here are a few shots of QMT's install on my 1340 GT. looks like the taper attachment added some additional complication. Glad I had them do it. Coolant line not yet on but will go in above the reader bracket  Need to tweak the cabling once I get setup. Hope this helps.


----------



## bss1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice pics MM. Will the taper attachment clear the back splash or is there some modification required for that installation?


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't see any changes to backsplash mounting points so I guess it was engineered in. That black bracket on top attaches to the slid (the two screws shown in pictures 1 & 3)  when using the taper. Looks like the scale had to be set a little lower to clear the taper unit.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for taking the photos MM.  They are quite helpful and much appreciated.

You are going to get a lot of interest in the taper attachment - get ready!  There was a thread put up a few weeks back asking about it and more than one commented that they wanted info.  

Good luck getting all that accumpucky off your machine!  Don't despair, there's only 20 pounds of it on there.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 3, 2017)

Folks, where would you prefer mounting a DRO?

One option I am considering is to use the mount that comes with it and put it on the corner like Monkman's photo above.  That keeps it out of the line of fire of swarf, etc.


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 4, 2017)

Alan, if you use the mounting position that I have, take note of the following. QMT drilled and tapped holes in the electrical box for this bracket. I found *all* the metal shavings were left inside and  I carefully picked them out with a magnetic wand. (_hope I got them all_) See the attached photographs for how to position the holes - the bolts come very close and straddle the 24v transformer - Measure well! I'm going to use shorter bolts.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks MM - issue noted and good catch.  I am glad you spotted yours and got it cleaned up.    

Your point here addresses something that I have been fretting over.

My friend Mark and I have just spent a big effort getting the new VFD control system in my lathe and of course I am not willing to put at risk any of our work.  So if I choose to drill the control box top to mount the VFD, I will take the effort to protect the new control system that was put in there.  I am thinking that the job can be done with some temporary shielding put in that would prevent chips getting in there or worse yet, drilling the 24vdc power supply that lives in that corner with a "Jacobs Control System" installed.

Thanks again for your help and heads-up on this.


----------



## mksj (Feb 4, 2017)

You can also get some flex on the top of the cabinet and the DRO can bounce a bit at certain speeds. I had been using Mason flexible (rubber with a metal shell) feet and did not have much of a problem with machine vibration, but recently switched to six metal feet, and now have more vibration with the DRO head bouncing a bit. Since I have the older style cabinets,  they are flexing more because of the increased rigidity of the feet. I plan to tap some 0.200" steel plate and use it as a backing plate for the control box DRO mount, as opposed to just tapping the control box sheet metal. Will also need to put some 1/2" steel plate on the top of the cabinets to decrease some of the flex. There is something to be said about the vibration dampening properties for a monolithic cast iron base.

David fabricated a DRO head control arm that came off the back splash over the head stock. But you also have a bit of leverage and he mounted his back splash more securely.  I would say the ideal location for the DRO is over the headstock, away from the chuck spray.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the insights Mark.  I will look closely at David's solution.


----------



## timberg (Feb 5, 2017)

Very nice!  What is the advantage of going with a Easson 12b vs the Easson 8a on a lathe?  I ordered a 1440GT about a month ago and hope to see in about a month from now and was looking at different DRO options.  I never had a DRO on a lathe before, so I'm pretty excited.  BTW, this site is great!


----------



## mksj (Feb 5, 2017)

Feature wise they are very similar. The ES12 has a graphical color display, so a bit easier on the eyes and the latest version has soft keys which change based on the machine function selected. It also allows you to do tapers and shows it in a graphical display along with coordinates.  It looks like MonKman's has 3 axis, if so the 3rd axis could be used for the tailstock or tool post slide.


----------



## bss1 (Feb 6, 2017)

I like the looks of that display a lot. I mounted my control head off of the holes for the factory light on the back splash similar to Davids. So far mine has been absolutely rock solid.   Like Mark said, as long as you are left of the chuck, you should be good.


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 8, 2017)

Alan, Here are the installation photos you requested with the cover removed. Note the SS washers used as shims to flush the cover with the top of the slide.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks MM, much appreciated.  When I am finished,  I will start a new thread on my install for others who may need it down the road.   Lost a couple of days with other commitments but hope to finish it up soon.


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 14, 2017)

Additional Installation Info. If the optional coolant system is installed the supplied bracket clamp that holds the supply pipe must be modified to clear the DRO reader bracket. About a 1" square spacer block drilled for the longer bolts should do the trick.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 14, 2017)

I used the existing coolant riser mounting holes and just put the read head bracket under the riser mount.


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks, I'll take a look at that but it may be a little tight with my taper attachment installed.


----------

